# 50 cal cover up



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well with the misses out today with the baby, I thought I would do some work on the car.

Used my flex and m205 on one if the doors and it came out VERY nice, then the weather looked like it was going to chuck it down so I thought I would quickly try my 50cal cover up on the other door.

Now please correct me if I'm wrong, if I have seen some VERY Very good 50\50's of 50 cal cover up.

So on I went and this was the result, not at all what I expected and I feel a little but disappointed to be honest.

Please note I didn't take a before picture but here's the after and it's still exact ally the same.

Sorry for the poor pic.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

oh, that looks not good at all


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Should add it was applied via DA.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

greymda said:


> oh, that looks not good at all


I know .

To be honest i was shocked when I saw the difference.....NONE


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

what pad? maybe too little product?

to be fair, after a lot of raved reviews of this stuff, this is quite shocking.
btw, you should post this in their manufacturer's area on DW, to see an official reply.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

greymda said:


> what pad? maybe too little product?
> 
> to be fair, after a lot of raved reviews of this stuff, this is quite shocking.
> btw, you should post this in their manufacturer's area on DW, to see an official reply.


Black finishing pad as recommended by 50cal.

Could I post a link to this thread in the manufactures section?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

omg i bet you are gutted man... thats not right at all, i havnt used the stuff but ive seen plenty of reviews. pleased i didnt buy it now as i went for autofinesse ultra glaze instead


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> omg i bet you are gutted man... thats not right at all, i havnt used the stuff but ive seen plenty of reviews. pleased i didnt buy it now as i went for autofinesse ultra glaze instead


To be honest mate gutted isn't the word!

Do you have any pics of the AF ultra glaze? Take it, it fills as well?

Just wanted a product to keep my work truck looking good.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> To be honest mate gutted isn't the word!
> 
> Do you have any pics of the AF ultra glaze? Take it, it fills as well?
> 
> Just wanted a product to keep my work truck looking good.


not yet bro it was posted to me today hehe


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> not yet bro it was posted to me today hehe


So I take it its a filling glaze like 50cal?


----------



## duratec (Aug 20, 2009)

To be fair those look like pretty bad swirls? The 50 cal can only do so much, maybe try correcting the paint a bit more first? Or even enhance it at least and give it another shot?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

duratec said:


> To be fair those look like pretty bad swirls? The 50 cal can only do so much, maybe try correcting the paint a bit more first? Or even enhance it at least and give it another shot?


Trust mé it's no thing compared to some of the 50/50's I've seen.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> So I take it its a filling glaze like 50cal?


yes mate it sure is  check it out, its got good reviews


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yes mate it sure is  check it out, its got good reviews


Thanks mate. I'll have a look. I just hope 50cal see this thread and can provide me with some info....


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh dear......probably look even worse with af


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

strange i used 50cal on swirls by hand and they vanished,something not right there


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> Oh dear......probably look even worse with af


VERY disappointed with 50cal coverup.... I have messaged them for there response.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> strange i used 50cal on swirls by hand and they vanished,something not right there


That's what I was thinking. Maybe I've got a dodgy batch?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yeah could be, the af glaze is not a patch on 50cal for hiding stuff he should see the post soon its my go to glaze love the darkening effect it gave on my paint good luck


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> Oh dear......probably look even worse with af


why will it look worse with af? it looks as though 50cal hasnt filled anything on that picture....


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Because it's much better than af


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I've messaged 50 cal and await there response. If it's a bad batch hopfully they can send a new one out.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> why will it look worse with af? it looks as though 50cal hasnt filled anything on that picture....


It didn't fill anything for me either.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

BadgerJCW said:


> It didn't fill anything for me either.


50cal didnt or af didnt?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

BadgerJCW said:


> It didn't fill anything for me either.


Are you saying 50cal didn't fill for you as well?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's strange 50 cal is probably the best filler glaze I've used.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

WAZ92 said:


> That's strange 50 cal is probably the best filler glaze I've used.


I'm VERY disappointed with it to be honest, there marketing pics showed very bad cars looking nearly brand new.....and it did nothing at all for me. Really disappointed.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a chance that you're expecting too much?? 

A filler glaze will fill minor imperfections like slight swirls., it won't remove scratches or any real damage.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Is there a chance that you're expecting too much??
> 
> A filler glaze will fill minor imperfections like slight swirls., it won't remove scratches or any real damage.


I know this.

It didn't fill anything, minor swirls still there!

Have a look at there 50/50 shot that they used for advertising. Very bad swirls to a near perfect finish.

Now I'm not expecting it to be flawless, however I am expecting it to live up to 50 cals claims.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Is there a chance that you're expecting too much??


I think the OP was at least expecting some improvement but by his comment he has seen none at all.

I have seen one review and it gives the impression of being able to fill quite bad swirls.

EDIT: OPs post beat me. lol


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I think the OP was at least expecting some improvement but by his comment he has seen none at all.
> 
> I have seen one review and it gives the impression of being able to fill quite bad swirls.
> 
> EDIT: OPs post beat me. lol


That's it mate.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't buy the pictures that show how well it can fill. They look _too_ good. The results look like a 50/50 from a machine polish and I have tried a bunch of glazes (wet glaze 2.0 was fab) and you expect them to do well on light swirling but they can only do so much.

I doubt it is a bad batch - they are telling us that they make huge amounts so that would mean that there are a whole lot more dodgy bottles out there. I could be wrong, but don't expect to see a product recall!

I think it is probably just a case of the marketing info giving expectations which are unreasonable, I doubt that there is anything wrong with your bottle.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

adjones said:


> I don't buy the pictures that show how well it can fill. They look _too_ good. The results look like a 50/50 from a machine polish and I have tried a bunch of glazes (wet glaze 2.0 was fab) and you expect them to do well on light swirling but they can only do so much.
> 
> I doubt it is a bad batch - they are telling us that they make huge amounts so that would mean that there are a whole lot more dodgy bottles out there. I could be wrong, but don't expect to see a product recall!
> 
> I think it is probably just a case of the marketing info giving expectations which are unreasonable, I doubt that there is anything wrong with your bottle.


So from what your saying they false advertising?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Derailing I'd full of it no such thing as sales of goods act


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> Derailing I'd full of it no such thing as sales of goods act


Well I have messages them, so I am looking forward to there reply...


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm, was hoping to buy a bottle of this too.
Sorry to hijack, but would I be as well of with SRP then?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Ljh1991 said:


> So from what your saying they false advertising?


No, I'm saying that the pictures are sufficient to make this a product that would change the world but I think the reality is that it's a good glaze with the same limitations as others. It might be better than many, but I find it hard to accept that it can make a scrappy finish look as good as a machined panel. I'm sure that the picture is genuine, but there must be some favourable lighting.

Wait and see what they say, might be a good explanation that you got results that don't satisfy.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Mmmm. Not the same results that I had on my focus at all. I can see why you would be disappointed. 

Give it a bloody good shake and have another go with it. Also try working it for 4 or 5 passes with the DA at speed 4 or even 5. 

It has got the best filling ability of any product that I've used. But what works for one, may not for another. I'd give it another chance by working it a bit longer.

Let us know how you get on bud. Maybe try emailing 50cal rather than PM.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Right. I have messaged them on twitter and will email them to see what's up.

Just came across this video of 50cal being used and the results are very good on here.....unfortunately not for me 

@waxyboxmonthly: 50Cal Cover Up Filler Glaze, machine polisher demo. Before and after. #waxybox#50caldetailing http://t.co/zERj8hXP4w


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

the change in video is quite something


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> So I take it its a filling glaze like 50cal?





greymda said:


> the change in video is quite something


It does indeed.

If anyone here's has used it, how did you use it?

I've heard use speed 3 on a Da Then I heard use speed 5....this product is new to be and brought for one of my car where the paint to too thin to really correct.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ljh1991 said:


> I'm VERY disappointed with it to be honest, there marketing pics showed very bad cars looking nearly brand new.....and it did nothing at all for me. Really disappointed.


With this sort of problem 99% of the time its down to user error. I've used 50 cal glaze with great results.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

adjones said:


> I don't buy the pictures that show how well it can fill. They look _too_ good. The results look like a 50/50 from a machine polish and I have tried a bunch of glazes (wet glaze 2.0 was fab) and you expect them to do well on light swirling but they can only do so much.
> 
> I doubt it is a bad batch - they are telling us that they make huge amounts so that would mean that there are a whole lot more dodgy bottles out there. I could be wrong, but don't expect to see a product recall!
> 
> I think it is probably just a case of the marketing info giving expectations which are unreasonable, I doubt that there is anything wrong with your bottle.


So have you used 50 cal?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> With this sort of problem 99% of the time its down to user error. I've used 50 cal glaze with great results.


Always open to learn how to use new products mate.

How do you use it?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ljh1991 said:


> Always open to learn how to use new products mate.
> 
> How do you use it?


firstly with any filler product i firstly use panel wipe to make sure the paint is clean, 2/3 small blobs on a finishing pad, apply and without pressure work glaze into paint until it disappers / virtually disappears. leave for 10/15 minutes then remove any residue with a micro towel. If your working outside the weather needs to be took into consideration


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> So have you used 50 cal?


Just a sample, which I think was from a waxybox. It was a good product, I don't deny that but it didn't turn a badly marred panel into something that looked like it was freshly polished. From a distance, it looked good enough but, up close and with light, the marring was still clearly visible.

As noted, I know wet glaze 2.0 better. Comparatively, I guess coverup filled a bit better although wet glaze lasts miles longer (wet glaze can last many weeks or even months, in good conditions).


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well a little update! 

Sorry no pics as I didn't have long today.  


Tried with the advice that I work it on speed 5 on the DA. 

The panel I worked on was not as bad as the first picture I posted but was still swirled and on a scale of 1-10 I would say it was a 4. 

4 small dots were applied to a black hex pad and with my da spread in speed 3 then 4 passes with speed 5. 

After I allowed 10 mins to dry the results were ALOT better. I would say it's gone from a 4 to about a 7-8 with only a few heavy marks remaining. 

Of course the real test will be tomorrow, of which I will upload some pics.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

instead of the black pad try a red finishing pad, also it needs working longer than what you have, Its not so much how many passes and more keep working until it is all but vanished. then give it 10 mins and do the finger test to make sure it is fully dried then remove.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

adjones said:


> Just a sample, which I think was from a waxybox. It was a good product, I don't deny that but it didn't turn a badly marred panel into something that looked like it was freshly polished. From a distance, it looked good enough but, up close and with light, the marring was still clearly visible.
> 
> As noted, I know wet glaze 2.0 better. Comparatively, I guess coverup filled a bit better although wet glaze lasts miles longer (wet glaze can last many weeks or even months, in good conditions).


There is a big problem with wet glaze and thats its no longer available


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well as per the info I used a red hex pad.

Here's a before , swirled and some deep RIDS



I worked 3 pea size dropped for about 3-4 mins and left to dry

After wiping off.....



So deffently filling some areas, but others remain (no change)


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I know it's not goin to fill deep scratches lol, but why is it filling beater in some areas and not others?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have you cleaned (panel wipe) the panel before applying


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

don't remember if asked before, but have you considered using smth like M205 instead of the glaze?

you spent so much time with it... i would properly correct paint...


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> have you cleaned (panel wipe) the panel before applying


Yes PW was applied beforehand.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

I'd say that is pretty amazing for a pure filling glaze with no abrasives! If you're expecting more than that, then you're expecting to much from the product bud. 

Thanks for the updates mate, it will help a lot of people with the application of a filler glaze. Good posts.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hunty said:


> I'd say that is pretty amazing for a pure filling glaze with no abrasives! If you're expecting more than that, then you're expecting to much from the product bud.
> 
> Thanks for the updates mate, it will help a lot of people with the application of a filler glaze. Good posts.


I know what your saying mate, I think a lot of people including myself got hyped up with this 50cal. There advertising should much worse to VERY good.

Some areas it fills very well others not so much.

Very disappointed. But there we go.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I have sent a few messages to 50cal with regards to a few things one being the amazing 50/50 I saw. 

I haven't heard anything back (prob because the bank hol weekend) well here's hoping they contact me!


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Can you send me a link to the 50/50? The paintwork you've posted looks pretty bad and the only 50/50 I've seen was on swirled paint and not paint with RDS like yours. 

Noticed you've posted about CG Glossworx too. There is only one way to sort the paint that you've posted a pic of bud. And that is correcting it with polish. The correction achieved with the glossworx post is again swirl marks, not RDS.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hunty said:


> Can you send me a link to the 50/50? The paintwork you've posted looks pretty bad and the only 50/50 I've seen was on swirled paint and not paint with RDS like yours.
> 
> Noticed you've posted about CG Glossworx too. There is only one way to sort the paint that you've posted a pic of bud. And that is correcting it with polish. The correction achieved with the glossworx post is again swirl marks, not RDS.


I will have to try and dig it out tonight, I'm on baby duty.

I know it won't work on scratches and RIDS. But on one panel it's covered the swirls very well and on others nothing.

I will be using the rotary and my trusty m205 for full correction but unfortunately I don't have the time to do so ATM.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the pic that really got me interested in 50cal,


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

It's hidden swirls perfect ally then that video I posted the other day if 50cal....


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Thats the picture I've seen. The paintwork on that 50/50 is nowhere near as bad as the paintwork in your picture from my point of view. It is just wash marring on the 50cal picture. Not like yours I'm afraid.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i have to agree with this ^^


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Hunty said:


> Thats the picture I've seen. The paintwork on that 50/50 is nowhere near as bad as the paintwork in your picture from my point of view. It is just wash marring on the 50cal picture. Not like yours I'm afraid.


Fair enough.  that would explain why on one door this morning it car out really nice and the other not so much.

Thanks guys


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I thought I would update this thread. I have contact. 50 cal a few time. Via twitter and email and had no response. 

I'm really thinking the batch I got was a little doggie, but surly as a DW supporter they should have to reply to posts on here?


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Interested to read this as I will be getting hold of some of this to compare with SRP and GEP.

IMHO, a lot of the hype has come from customers who have done their own tests in their own ways and the comments are then highly subjective. I certainly want to give it a try but aware that subjective testing from other DW members is just that, subjective and done under all sorts of varying conditions, with different levels of initial marring/swirls etc.


----------

